
Should we pay people for donating blood or not? - happy-go-lucky
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-46197271
======
elocinstr8t
Wouldn't it defeat the purpose of "donation"? Why would you pay someone who is
giving you something without them asking in return? I can understand returning
a favor, like helping them out or something. But a monetary payment is
unnecessary, imo.

